# Unclaimed Gov. Land



## Gene Backus (Oct 3, 2008)

Does any body know anything about unclaimed government land?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like to have the low down on this myself...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

In what terms? Like as it stands right now or under emergency situations?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

What are the rules for 'Public' land use in regards to homesteading, 
What are the rules for 'Public' land use in regards to farming or live stock on a small scale...

What's going on with the land in Alaska?
What are the rules for homesteading in the western continental US?
Are all the small islands off US coasts claimed? Can they be 'Homesteaded'?

Stuff like that.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Gene Backus said:


> Does any body know anything about unclaimed government land?


 Please don't get the uniformed rallied up about that dead issue.

The contradiction is evident: unclaimed, government land? Since when has the government, in modern times, not tried to claim ownership of anything they think they can get away with.
Unclaimed land, yea right. The government claims every child when it is born, do you really think there going to leave some land laying around for some yahoo to claim.

Bottom line: there is no such thing as unclaimed government land anymore.


----------



## stetson (Oct 10, 2008)

Too bad we are too late for the great land rush of 1912 of Indian territory
know as Oklahoma.


----------



## TheBlackRabbit (Oct 21, 2008)

There is no more homesteading.


----------



## DuckA (Oct 12, 2008)

TheBlackRabbit said:


> There is no more homesteading.


There was a town recently in Alaska that had a kind of homesteading program. The deal was that you went up there picked out a spot, paid a small fee, and then built a permanent residence within a specified amount of time. You don't get a huge amount of land, but it sounded well worth the fee.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

TheBlackRabbit said:


> There is no more homesteading.


DuckA was right. In Alaska they were offering tracts of land if you came and settled them just lately. Saw the article on CNN's front page.


----------



## Diamond_Ranch (Oct 21, 2008)

About the only land available today for people is through filing a Mining Claim. There are of course several strings attached as with everything else the Feds control. You can google Mining Claims and see if it's for you.


----------



## android (Oct 22, 2008)

How much do they pay to live in Alaska these days?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I think it's $2000 - $3000 a year.


----------



## over9kcat (Oct 22, 2008)

How cold does it get there really?


----------



## rschunk (Oct 27, 2008)

*Alaska*

Hi....I'm surprised that with all the hullabaloo about Sarah Palin that anyone doesn't know about Alaska.

Temperature depends on where you are. Some places 30 degrees, some places -60 degrees.

Cost is always a big problem. Especially in most places when the only link to 'civilization' is via plane. Last I heard milk could run as high as 7.00 a gallon and gas 11.00 a gallon.

The nice thing is that there is no income tax in the state and that every resident gets a check each year as part of the oil revenues. Some places do have sales taxes to get a bit of extra revenue.

Because of high prices hunting is a big activity to provide food and wood is probably the main source of heat.

Check out The History Channel - Home Page for the History Channel. They have been running 'Ice Road Truckers' which is a real eye opener about Alaska. They also are going to be running one called 'Tougher in Alaska'.

We cruised to Alaska a couple years ago and it is truly a wild and beautiful place.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

We don't have State income tax here in Texas either. We just recently got business income tax which is at 1% of gross revenue if you make over XXX,XXX amount.


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 14, 2008)

I was stationed at Eielsen Air Force Base, about 20 miles south of Fairbanks, in the early sixties. I drove a 4 wheel drive Dodge Powerwagon up, and arrived on Christmas eve. After parking the truck, I wasn't able to drive it for several weeks, as the temperatures were between -30 and -40 degrees. The grease in the steering box froze, as well as most other greases. THEN I found out there was a grease manufactured at that time soley by Union 76, that was specifically made for extreme cold weather. After getting this grease, I was able to drive again. Daylight hours during the winters are about 4 to 6 hours. 
Summers were great, except for the moskitoes. Great place to live, if you can stand the extremes.


----------



## TheBlackRabbit (Oct 21, 2008)

DuckA said:


> There was a town recently in Alaska that had a kind of homesteading program. The deal was that you went up there picked out a spot, paid a small fee, and then built a permanent residence within a specified amount of time. You don't get a huge amount of land, but it sounded well worth the fee.


I have heard of a few small towns doing this to try and stimulate their economy and get some fresh people. I was referring to the federal-run homestead type programs.

Which are no more..


----------

